# [Aporte] NAX18 Amplificador de Guitarra



## Nuyel (Ene 22, 2014)

Bueno aquí va este diseño que tengo hace un par de años y había prometido traerles  , como pueden darse cuenta la fecha de la ultima revisión es de hace un año, bueno nunca tuve el tiempo de corregir el circuito impreso y honestamente tengo la intención de modificar lo antes de corregirlo así que no creo hacerlo, en tal caso lo más probable es que separe el preamp así que quizas luego se los deje, por ahora aquí está el diagrama completo incluyendo un amplificador con TDA2030 y fuente, usa FETs 2N5457 en la etapa de preamplificador y el ecualizador bandaxall de otro circuito de Fogonazo el control de presencia solo deja pasar las frecuencias superiores a 3,5kHz (si no mal recuerdo) pero el ancho y la atenuación varia, es buena forma de resaltar los tonos altos en general, el control R13 es un preset, la intención es que ajusten el nivel de ganancia antes de pasar al ecualizador por si no necesitan mucha, como era experimental lo dejé así ya que no podía realizar las mediciones, solo hice de ensamblar y escuchar, esta cosa estuvo casi un año en protoboard y otros meses de prueba cambiando componentes y agregando otros dos al circuito impreso, tras eso los volví a numerar así que el circuito antiguo no tiene las mismas etiquetas.


Bueno respecto al sonido no se que decirles, a todos les gustó, les dejo unas grabaciones pero el sonido variará ya que depende de la guitarra, el gabinete y el micrófono con el que se grabó, por cierto, no está editado, se grabó directo con la grabadora de Windows (por eso la extensión wma) con un micrófono que compré para la ocasión (tampoco tenia preamplificador de linea balanceada así que monté uno con INA217 en el protoboard), hace tanto que no toco la guitarra que lo hice horrible 


Bueno acerca de los nombres de los archivos de audio la primer letra es si uso el Boost(B) o esta Normal (N), las siguientes son los niveles de los controles de 0-A siendo el 5 punto medio (sin ganancia o atenuación en el ecualizador) por ejemplo BAA0AA2 significa: Con Boster activado, ganancia máxima, bajos máximos, medios mínimos, agudos máximos, presencia máxima y volumen moderado (perilla a las 9 en punto) mientras que el N555503 viene siendo un sonido más limpio ya que el ecualizador está plano.

Bueno les dejo el enlace a la carpeta donde subiré los archivos, tanto muestras de audio como algunos otros cuando vaya teniendo los, con suerte encuentro el diseño del PCB y quien sabe, quizas pueda renombrar los componentes para que coincidan y lo corrija aunque no se los prometo  
Carpeta del proyecto NAX18


----------



## giaccari1986 (Abr 9, 2018)

muy bueno, tendrias mas info como para armar este proyecto . gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2018)

giaccari1986 dijo:


> muy bueno, tendrias mas info como para armar este proyecto . gracias


¿ Como cual información ?


----------



## giaccari1986 (Abr 9, 2018)

un esquema mas especifico. estoy recién empezando los esquemas como subiste estan geniales . pero si tenes algo mas detallado estaria re copado .

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2018)

giaccari1986 dijo:


> un esquema mas especifico. estoy recién empezando los esquemas como subiste estan geniales . pero si tenes algo mas detallado estaria re copado .
> 
> gracias


En *esta *dirección se encuentran los esquemas detallados y comentados


----------



## giaccari1986 (Abr 10, 2018)

gracias


----------

